# Comment activer Airport ?



## Siilvano (22 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un mac équipé d'origine d'une carte airport extreme qui je pense peux me servir à partager ma connexion internet avec mon pc portable du boulot (sous XP).

Mais dès le début, pb : je ne sais pas activer airport.

Il faut sûrement que je dise comment je suis connecté à internet : et bien par un Modem Ethernet Netgear.

Il va peut être falloir aussi que je communique d'autres éléments aux âmes généreuses qui voudront bien m'aider, dites moi, je vous donnerai tout ... mais pour l'instant, je ne sais pas par quoi commencer )

Merci d'avance pour le coup de main (qui fait la force et le plaisir de ce site)

Cordialement

Sylvain


----------



## Belgarion (22 Mars 2008)

Bonjour  
Et bienvenue à toi.

Pour commencer tout cela est bien possible...
Si ta connexion Internet via ton modem ethernet Netgear marche nickel voici la procédure : 

1 / Ouvres tes préférences systèmes (menu pomme en haut à gauche)
2/ Choisis l'onglet partage
3 / (Es tu sur Leopard ? on va dire que oui ..) Tu cliques sur la ligne "Partage Internet" mais tu ne coches pas encore la case à gauche.
4/ Dans "partager ma connexion internet depuis", tu choisis "Ethernet intégré"
5/ Et dans la case Via tu choisi "Airport"
6/ Dans les options Airport, tu peux paramétrer le nom du réseau (SSID) et si tu mets un mot de passe... petit conseil : pour un premier test, ne mets pas de mot de passe et dès que ça marche, tu verouilles le truc (au temps y aller pas à pas...)
7/ tu coches la case du partage internet, tu vas voir qu'il passe de désactiver à activer...
8/ Sur ton PC un nouveau réseau apparait normalement et en théorie ton icone airport dans barre de menu en haut à droite devient grisé avec une flêche vers le haut.. mais l'icone n'est pas a tous les coups la haut..

Dis moi deja si y'a du mieux 
 

@+


----------



## Siilvano (22 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, et merci pour cette réponse super rapide et sympa,

tout va bien selon ta procédure jusqu'au point 4 compris.

C'est au point 5 ou ça coinche : je n'ai pas de via Airport à cocher ?

J'essaye de joindre une capture d'écran pour être plus clair ...

A bientôt ...


----------



## Belgarion (22 Mars 2008)

Ah en effet...
C'est un souci.

C'est quoi comme ordi ?
Tu l'as acheté neuf ? tu es sur d'avoir la carte dedans ?
Tu t'en es déja servi ?

Parce que là c'est bizarre. Il met dans ce tableau les configs réseau dispo...
A moins que tu l'es désactivé sans faire exprès...

Tu as Tiger ou Leopard... Voici une capture qui peut t'aider. Va dans les prefs systemes/reseau et regarde si tu as un Airport qui apparait. 
- Si NON c'est embetant et fonce dans le menu pomme/ a propos de ce mac. Cliques sur + d'infos. et tu devrais voir dans réseau la carte Airport.
Je veux vérifier qu'elle soit bien la ou qu'elle n'est pas grillée. Si elle n'apparait pas, c'est mauvais signe. Si elle apparait, on trouvera bien ce qui se passe...

- SI OUI, et que Aiport est rouge, tu dois aller an bas sur la roue crantée et activer le service...
- SI OUI et que Airport est vert, c'est qu'il fonctionne et qu'il occupé à autre chose..

Voila déjà une bonne dose de tests que tu peux faire !!

@+ et courage


----------



## Siilvano (22 Mars 2008)

Vindediouzz !!

je suis vraiment un nullos de première, c'était juste le coup de la roue crottée en fait (il suffisait d'activer le service ...)

Désolé de vous avoir embété avec ça.

J'ai même le réseau avé le pc portable et tout et tout.

Bon, bin, c'est aussi simple qu'on dit Mac, mais il faut un peu d'habitude.

Merci encore

A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures peut être ...


----------



## Belgarion (24 Mars 2008)

Bon bah le principal est que ça marche...
Tant mieux pour toi.
Amuse toi bien avec ta nouvelle bêbette et à bientôt


----------



## Siilvano (24 Mars 2008)

merci encore,

tu dois connaitre lulu la nantaise toi ? et teddy de montréal


----------



## sasarai (30 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir la Livebox Play et je rencontre le même problème avec le 2, 4 et 5 Ghz, j'ai ajouté un nouveau réseau en se basant sur le BSSID comme dit plus haut mais j'ai le message "Aucun réseau détecté" 

Est ce que cette solution fonctionne toujours sur le Livebox Play ?

Cordialement


----------



## huderie (1 Mai 2016)

bonjour,
j'ai demenage et j'essaye de reinstaller mon aiport sur le meme ordinateur qu'avant avec qui ça marchait très bien et maintenant je n'arrive pas à la connecter: elle clignote orange et l'utilitaire ne la trouve pas
merci


----------

